

Do something new everyday - mparramon
http://you-can-today.herokuapp.com

======
numberwhun
Sorry, but the grammatical errors in the text of that site are awful, such
that I don't even want to re-visit the site. The only thing going through my
head while attempting to decipher some of the 'suggestions' was "All your base
are belong to us". I am not trying to be rude, but that hurt.

~~~
mparramon
tell the creator: [https://twitter.com/ajimix](https://twitter.com/ajimix)

